# From the blind



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

My son and I got in the blind a little bit ago. Not the best weather but at 8yrs old and wanting to spend the day with Dad how could I say no.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Good luck. Perfect napping weather


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

When the youngins want to go drop everything and take them out


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

We're going to try the other side of the bean field tonight. Wrestling practice will start next week so we will try and get out as much as possible till then. Good luck to anyone else out in it tonight


----------



## Redwood (4 mo ago)

Good luck. I was going to get in my tree stand but it’s starting to storm


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

New Day, New Blind. My wife sat in this Blind on Saturday and had 1 of the better bucks we have had on camera come in just after shooting light. Hopefully we will see him again tonight.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well unfortunatly it's going to be a long night! My son shot a nice buck, but the hit was a bit back. We backed out and are waiting till morning


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

DL07 said:


> Well unfortunatly it's going to be a long night! My son shot a nice buck, but the hit was a bit back. We backed out and are waiting till morning


Good luck! Fingers crossed  !

Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Good luck this morning, hopfully you are able to recover that young man his deer. Let us know how the track turns out.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks guys! I've called for a dog and will be heading out shortly


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Found him! My son is in school so we will get better photos tonight


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Heres to a good dog!


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

Dandy. Congrats to the young guy!


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

Your son will be excited.

Someone's dog did a good job.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

That's awesome!! Great to see. How far did he go?

Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Ashame he couldn't be with you to recover but I bet he's gonna be PUMPED as soon as he finds out you found him. Great job getting him out there and getting it done!


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Went and signed him out of school. I could not enjoy it without him. Going to processor now, story to follow tonight.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice deer, congrats!


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Here's the story. We got in the blind yestaurday about 5:00. At About 6:15 my son says to me he was going to lay down on the ground and play with his tablet. He said it was his good luck game. Well I guess it was cause at 6:35 I seen his buck coming down the field edge. I got him up and on the crossbow and ready. The buck stopped at 26 yards quartering to us. We waited for him to turn and he shot. The shot looked good but the buck acted funny. He bounced into the bean field slowed to a stop for a few seconds and slowely walked into the woods. The slow walk made me nervouse so we sat till after 8 when my wife could get there to help. We first found the arrow and noticed a slight smell and fat. Reluctently we decided to see what the trail looked like and pushed forward on a very easy to follow blood trail, about 40 yards into our trailing we heard him get up and move off infront of us so we stopped and backed out. I found on facebook a group of dog trackers and contacted a gentleman named Brian Hall from Medina. We agreed to meet this morning and see how it would go. I must say his Dog did a fantastic job in the overgrown thickets and put us on Camdens Deer after a short track. He probably only made it 150 yards total. The buck was quartered to us more then it looked. The entry was good but angled back through the guts. I am glad we had the help of Briands hounds and If anyone needs his help i will post his info.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Brian Hall Deer tracking (216)956-4407


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

DL07 said:


> Brian Hall Deer tracking (216)956-4407
> View attachment 495779


Thanks for posting his number. Not far from me.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

That's awesome. Congratulations to all involved.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations to you and your son. I remember my sons first deer, like it was yesterday ,even though it’s been 35 years ago. Memories made for sure.


----------

